# Kunz spoons



## Von blewitt (Oct 5, 2014)

I've seen these mentioned quite a bit on KKF, and I'm interested in picking up a few. I particularly like the idea of the perforated spoons. I always thought they looked a bit large for my preference, and I saw on JB Prince they have a smaller option. ( although that looks a little small haha) does anyone have both that could give me a comparison? 

Is JB Prince the only place to purchase Kunz spoons? They don't seem to ship outside the US.

Also anybody have one if the gold ones yet?


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the full size perforated kunz spoon. BUT I have found that the regular full size kunz hold a little too much sauce for fast plating. An old boss of mine bought me a set including the small kunz, which I found to be way too small (its like a normal table spoon). I would take a pic, but my spoons are at work. Also, the website we do not speak of sells knock off kunz clones...... they are identical


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 5, 2014)

I have one from jb prince , waiting another package from USA , pm me if you need to add on
Mert


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 5, 2014)

Voldemorts are not quite identical, but pretty good. The best copy I've seen said rostfrei on the bottom of the handle and the owner couldn't remember where he got it. I haven't had any luck locating the source. I really like the size, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## jared08 (Oct 5, 2014)

I have two of the knock off kunz spoons from he who shall not be names. I enjoy them greatly. Only handle a true kunz spoon a few times, but I find them to be very close if not the same


----------



## pleue (Oct 5, 2014)

Love the large perf one and really like the solid one, the small ones I agree are too small. I've got a thing for spoons, lots of old silver plated stuff in my kit. Ruhlman also makes some spoons that look promising and aren't too expensive.


----------



## lanel (Oct 6, 2014)

love the kunz spoons, I've got 3 large and one large perf and swear by them.

edited to say - I've got a gold one coming in the mail from my lady friend


----------



## JBroida (Oct 6, 2014)

i have both, and i used the smaller one more in kitchens. The large one is nice too though sometimes. Basting is a perfect example.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies,

View attachment 24920


Found a pic that shows all sizes/styles

I think I'll grab a few of each


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 6, 2014)

You should check out roux spoons as well. Both male and female.
Fantastic little guys!


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 6, 2014)

J.b prince does ship out of the u.s at least they did about a year ago. I got one engraved with "not just a spoon" for each guy in the kitchen ... The postage was astronomical !


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 6, 2014)

A buddy of mine just received a gold Kunz from his last gig, as a going away present. It has a ridiculous satin lined presentation box. Pretty funny.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't seen the gold. Baller.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 6, 2014)

Not as baller as Colin, but definitely baller.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)

I like the big Kunz spoon a lot, but I like my Rulhman's (I have the whole set) even more. I'm a home cook, but I am pretty serious about it, and I really like having all three sizes of offset spoon, especially for basting and plating.


----------



## slowtyper (Nov 6, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> I like the big Kunz spoon a lot, but I like my Rulhman's (I have the whole set) even more. I'm a home cook, but I am pretty serious about it, and I really like having all three sizes of offset spoon, especially for basting and plating.



At JBPrince, they have a large no-name spoon that cost something like $6. its larger than the kunz spoon, but I like it because the steel isn't as strong as the kunz. You can't bend the kunz (not easily), but you can easily bend this other spoon so I shape it to be more of a ladle. Same idea as Ruhlman's spoons. I couldn't justify forking out the dough for rulhman's spoons.


----------



## GregoryIdler (Nov 11, 2014)

Their great spoons, but I don't think the one spoon quenelle as well as others. They do make great two spooners though.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 11, 2014)

love me some good spoons, ones that don't bend though seem to work a lot better for me, to each his own though


----------

